# baby's 4/5 engaged.how long till labour or is it when ever?



## moonlight dust

Hi there, this is my first so dont know much.

to people who have had experience, how long after being 4/5 engaged did you have your child.

also to anybody, have you felt differently? any weird symptoms in your last few weeks of pregnancy.

any advice would be greatly appreciated.

thank you.


----------



## helen0381

I dont think it matters much hun, the head could be engaged for weeks before you actually go into labour.

Atleast baby is in position tho, could happen anytime too!! 

xxxx


----------



## Jelly_Tot

Aiden was 4/5 engaged at 36 weeks but..... came back out && was breech by 38 weeks looool so anything could happen!! thankfully he turned back round at 39 weeks && was born naturally bang on his due date =D goodluck! x


----------



## amie-leigh

hi hun my LO been 4/5ths engaged since 36weeks as well (still got a week to go) but i have noticed a lot more braxton hicks and twinges so hopefully soon


----------



## amylw1

baby can come back out from 4/5. my other 2 stayed where they were once started engaging. this 1 has been 3/5 a few weeks ago, was then at the brim (moved back up), has been totally free and is now back at 4/5.

some ppl dont engage until labour is onset others do from weeks b4. so you cant say. sorry.


----------



## Brockie

i was fully engaged for about 4 weeks before i had Fred!! it doesn't really mean anything hon xx good luck x


----------



## krissy

i am 36 weeks my baby head 3/5 engaged, how long until labour?
i had my show on sat morning at 4'30am this my 4th baby


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Your 43 weeks pregnant?!

Amber only had 1/5 to go until fully engaged that was 4 weeks before i had her. 
Yeah i felt different. BH got more intense, could tell body was doing something. I had a clearout.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

krissy said:


> i am 36 weeks my baby head 3/5 engaged, how long until labour?
> i had my show on sat morning at 4'30am this my 4th baby

Why dont you make your own thread asking. 
Could continue to have shows for week's yet.


----------



## thrussell

my lo is 2/5 not long for me now tho as getting induced on the 16th


----------



## Allie soon2b4

4th baby here too, had a show 9 days ago and 4/5 engaged since last Tuesday- midwife reckons she won't see me by the next appointment on Friday, I'm not holding my breath.
There's no hard and fast rules and even when in labour it can be hard to determine if it's real or not until the pains get quite strong depending on your pain threshold- which in my case means arriving at hospital 10cms dilated. 

Good luck, everyone and every pregnacny is different so it's hard to say what may or may not happen, just take things easy, relax and focus on your body. :hugs:


----------



## sweetcheeks85

MummyToAmberx said:


> Your 43 weeks pregnant?!

This is an old post from July xoxo


----------



## rubyrose

Im 2/5 have been since week 36 and still here at 40 + 2! :( So it means nout really, if your a second time mum its quite common to for baby to engage and pop back out again!


----------

